

Facebook Valued at $60b, May Let Employees Sell $1b Shares - gatsby
http://media.cbronline.com/news/facebook-may-let-employees-sell-1bn-shares-110211

======
mdink
Wow. It still blows my mind to walk into grocery stores and see Facebook gift
cards on sale. A few startups that I have been involved with always talked
about how great that would be but could never execute on it.

